# Foiled Chicken With Stuffing And Gravy



## Ol-blue (Feb 22, 2008)

The flavor of the stuffing seeps into the chicken giving the chicken a great flavor.
Enjoy! Debbie

FOILED CHICKEN WITH STUFFING AND GRAVY 







2 package(s) GRAVY; Poultry, I Use McCormick.
1 1/2 cup(s) WATER
5 to 6 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
1 box(es) (6 ounce) STUFFING MIX; Chicken.
5 to 6 sheets ALUMINUM FOIL; Heavy Duty.
_____


Prepare stuffing mix according to package directions, set aside.
In a sauce pan add both packages of gravy mix and 11/2 cups water.
Bring to a boil stirring often.
Lay each chicken breast on a sheet of foil.
Mound stuffing on top of each breast.
Pour gravy over stuffing and fold up foil to make a pouch.
Place on BBQ over medium to medium-low heat or in an oven at 350 degrees 25 to 30 minutes or until chicken is done.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, don't go changing up on me now.
I just loaded up on cream of chicken soup for the other foiled chicken recipe 

Looks great and I can't wait to try this one, too!


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh, don't go changing up on me now.
> I just loaded up on cream of chicken soup for the other foiled chicken recipe
> 
> Looks great and I can't wait to try this one, too!


 
LOL..Don't worry I promise there will be more recipes with cream of chicken in them.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

mmm quick and easy..thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 22, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> mmm quick and easy..thanks for sharing the recipe.


 
Welcome. Got to love quick and easy. I sure do!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay, now I'm thinking I need a folder for all the good recipes I keep finding from you.  This looks better than the last I saw and my daughter LOVES stuffing (or used to apparently teenagers change tastes without telling you).


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 7, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, now I'm thinking I need a folder for all the good recipes I keep finding from you. This looks better than the last I saw and my daughter LOVES stuffing (or used to apparently teenagers change tastes without telling you).


 
Thanks...A folder would be a good idea. Debbie


----------



## gingerlaurie (Mar 11, 2008)

This looks wonderful!

I do a different variation as well....Taco Chicken.  Spices, salsa, foil.  Then add mozza at the end.  Divine!

But I think I'm having THIS one tomorrow night now.  LOL


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 11, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> Welcome. Got to love quick and easy. I sure do!


 
 
There was the time in my life when quick and easy was not consider appropriate, but nowadays  … oh wait, I’m not thinking strait here, you were talking about chiiiiicken , sorry………  sorry, couldn't help my self


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks gingerlaurie, I like your Taco Chicken idea. Sounds wonderful. It also gives me some other ideas. Thanks! Debbie
 
LOL CharlieD. I think you are on the wrong forum, but that's Ok because that was funny. That was a good one.  Debbie


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 11, 2008)

Ol-blue I have to say I always look forward to your posts. I love the fact that you always put the pictures inwith the recipe. Makes so much diference. Thank you. And thank you for undestanding dirty old man joke.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Ol'Blue---your meals always look so scrumptious!!  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## NAchef (Mar 12, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> There was the time in my life when quick and easy was not consider appropriate, but nowadays … oh wait, I’m not thinking strait here, you were talking about chiiiiicken , sorry………  sorry, couldn't help my self


 
 Too funny!!


That looks really good! I want to try it this w/e.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks CharlieD, If you keep coming up with those dirty old man jokes I'll start looking forward toward your posts too.   I'm glad you like the pictures along with the recipe. 
 
 
Thanks expatgirl, I love sharing my recipes here.


----------

